# Anyone know about the Jean Snowboard Pants



## Paint8385 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am wanting some snowboard pants with the jean print on them. I see there are a couple brands DC and Burton. I am hearing mixed reviews on the Burtons being very thin. Anybody have experience with any of the jean print pants?


----------



## GoodfellaGR (Jan 6, 2012)

I used to wear a pair of Jean snowpants from Sessions.. The looked great and with great protection for a common day on the mountain..


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

686 had a Levis X 686 line that was denim tech material. Looked good. I've got a 686 X Krew jacket that is same kinda thing and holding up well. Fabric is nice and tough.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

686 x Levi's Times Collection

686 x Levi’s Times Collection


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I have the Burton jeans and they are a bit thin, but they are also gore-tex so they are still pretty warm. I wear them with a burton base layer underneath and never get cold. They aren't the most insulated pant I own, but they are by far my favorite.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have tried a lot of them and they were all pretty bad with the exception of these 686 ones 686 Men's LTD Destructed Denim Insulated Pant - Denim Blue - Sport Chalet

Although I didn't like the "destructed" look so I just gave up on denim snowboard pants.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Are the Burton ones still absurdly expensive. A couple years ago, they were like $300.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Are the Burton ones still absurdly expensive. A couple years ago, they were like $300.



Out of all of them the burton ones are by far the worst too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I pay $300 for pants, they better suck me off as I ride the lift.


----------



## Paint8385 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ha! Even the DC ones are 250$.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> If I pay $300 for pants, they better suck me off as I ride the lift.


you might not need it in CO, but 3 layer GoreTex is worth every penny out here in the PNW. i spend over $300 MSRP on pants or bibs every time, and they last two or three times as long as any 20k DWR bullshit out there and they actually keep you dry. worth the price every time


----------



## photohunts (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the 686 levis. Print looks great. I just wear a generic base layer under and I stay toasty all day. You can pair it with a jacket that has the three loops on the powder skirt.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

goretex doesnt come cheap.

Also, the reason why these higher end apparel come as shells is so that you can layer underneath accordingly, as opposed to having something too warm and too insulated for those warm and wet spring days...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I got my Mountain Hardware bibs for under $150.

Just buy shit on sell. Might not be the steeziest shit on the mountain but I'm warm and dry and I don't need to look steezy when I'm the best snowboarder on this goddamn mountain.

Last year's shit FTMFW!


----------



## braintree (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the burton jeans. Personally, I love them. Not necessarily for the print but for the goretex. I pair it with a goretex shell jacket and have never gotten wet, not even damp. With my old pants, my butt was always damp at the end of the day since I sit down to buckle in. The burton ones are thin but I wear running tights underneath and felt fine in single digit temps. They are pricey but goretex(not just the jean print)pants are well worth the cost.


----------

